# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  FT Optometrist - Medical Optometry practice in a FQHC located just west of Walla Wall

## MichaelGuessford

*Medical Optometry practice in a FQHC located just west of Walla Walla seeks a FT O.D.* 
A well-established community health-based practice is expanding and is looking to add a full-time optometrist. 
Boasting good schools, health care facilities, faith communities, numerous retail/professional opportunities, recreational areas, and predominantly good weather, it's a place where people put down roots and raise families in a safe, forward-thinking, active environment.
Some of the perks of living in this quaint, small town are:
           *Recreation features* include 15 miles of pathway overlooking Columbia River, 20 soccer fields, 24 public tennis courts, a 50-meter pool, a professional golf course, and a stadium with a turf field and a 10-lane, all-weather running track
           *Mild climate* with 300 days of sunshine per year and an average high temp of 66 degrees
           *Low Cost of Living -* This town has been rated #1 in the country for its rising housing market as well as rating in the top ten for "Most Affordable Places to live in Washington"
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Cases include glaucoma, diabetic retinopathy, keratoconus, amblyopia (refractive), neuro issues, red eyes, & iritis and autoimmune inflammatory conditions
           Opportunity for specialty RGP and scleral fittings
           VT experience a plus
           Full age range of patients (pediatric to geriatric)
           Residency training and/or experience in a medical setting preferred
           Automated VF machine, OCT, topo, autorefraction, pachymetry, fundus photography, automated blood pressure machine, scleral lens fitting set
           Average 20-25 patients a day
           Bilingual skills preferred but not required (Spanish or Arabic)
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*
           Work hours: MonFri 8-5 No Saturdays!
           Techs do all pre-testing, special testing, HPIs, medical history, blood and eye pressure readings, and dilation drops
           Possibility of scribe if production is met
           Sign-on and relocation bonus potential
           Salary based on experience with bonus structure
           Video and in-person translation services available when needed
           Benefits include Health and Dental (avail. immediately!), license, malpractice, FSA, 403b with matching, vacation, sick leave, paid holidays, personal holiday, EAP, free immunizations
           Ability to make a difference in your community
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*
           Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)
           Willing to go above and beyond for patient care
           Dedication to mission and service
           Ability to thrive in a team environment

Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
*Phone/Text:* 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
*Job Code: WA-KM-4522-1122*
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

